# Dark Eldar Incubi thoughts



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

This is something i have been thinking for a while now. With alot of people argueing, myself included, on the Incubi Models look. I want to see what everyone truly thinks of these models. The following are my thoughts on a few points that I have heard alot of discussion on:

The first thing I would like to adress, is the horns, since they are the main cause for alot of the issues. the question on if they look similar to the horns on chaos models is undeniable, but at the same time, can you make horns that dont look like chaos horns when chaos has done every horn in existance atleast once? At the same time, what are incubi helmets supposed to represent? have they not, since the begining, attempted to have a helmet that strikes FEAR into the enemy? as such, would horns looking similar to a daemons horns not be appropriate?

I have had others say the face on the helmet looks demonic, this will be the second thing I will address. As with what I said earlier about striking Fear into the enemy aside. if you look at the helmet closely, you can easily see that they are no different from the warrior helmets (minus the horns) with a few extra slits in them, if the extra slits are not completely painted on by the eavy metal team. I do not see how the face, outside of being painted white, is any different from the Warrior heads. 

the third object on the model that I have heard issues with, is the sword. some like it, some hate it, some say its a ushitabi (sp?) rip off. Sure, the sword functions similar to the Ushitabi weapon, but does that mean its a complete rip off? since weapons with holdable positions higher on the blades have existed for centuries in our own time? let alone in the many many years ahead that is the 40k universe? The sword, in my opinion, would function decently, having a hook on the end for piercing, rather then the tip. and the ability to put more force into a swing by holding higher on the blade to push off with the required force.

These of coarse are just my thoughts. But I hope that people see what I have said and will stop insisting that the Incubi look too slaneshi to be a Dark eldar model.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Personally i hate them.
The way they are holding the sword is awkward.
Not to mention the fact that they look waaaaaay too Slaanesh-like.

Get rid of the horns, the spikes coming out of their backs, and the stupid looking swords, and they might be a nice model.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

KingOfCheese said:


> Personally i hate them.
> The way they are holding the sword is awkward.
> Not to mention the fact that they look waaaaaay too Slaanesh-like.
> 
> Get rid of the horns, the spikes coming out of their backs, and the stupid looking swords, and they might be a nice model.


still, people say they look slanesh but they DONT. what looks slaanesh, what looks chaos. The Designs of the armor are far more akin to DARK ELVES then to chaos. the "spikes" out of their backs are more Eldar in design, so you cant say that makes them look slaanesh.

I want someone, ANYONE to give a valid arguement on WHY they look slaanesh, people are saying it just because they see everyone else saying it, they are not looking at the models themselves, they are mearly regurgitating one persons view point over and over. 

To Sum up what I have heard so far:

spikes on the armor make the model look Chaosy: these spikes are probably far more of a nod to the OLD models with had spikes 3-4 times the size in similar spots all down the sides of the models, now they have smaller spikes and BLADES down in key places. for the Trophy racks on the back, they are more akin to Eldar WRAITHBONE then ANYTHING in the chaos lines. so I have no clue how ANYONE can say they look chaosy.

the horns on the helmet make the model look chaosy: ALL horns to people will look chaosy since chaos has the most horns out of ALL the races in both WHFB and 40k. but the thing is, HORNS are not CHAOS. 

All in all, people are just spueing shit out of their mouths they have heard from others about the models looking chaos-like.

Edit: to further point stuff out, the ARMOR itsself looks similar to the current DE Warrior armor, and it looks shockingly similar to another line from WHFB *cough*DARKELF*cough* the legs are probably a near perfect rip off of cold one knight legs, by design.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

I just did a quick edit in Paint.










One on the left is the actual model, one on the right is how id convert them if i collected DE.
Obviously its a rough guide, but personally i think it looks a lot better.
Would still need to use something like a splinter rifle arm so that he is holding the sword properly, and not like a retard.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

KingOfCheese said:


> I just did a quick edit in Paint.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And then there were Warlocks.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Basically, yeh.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

KA you keep asking for a decent argument about why people think they look like such and such and when people have done so to as decent an arguement one can you still don't take it, they could say the same about your arguement in saying horns don't make them chaos like.

The point I'm getting at here is you cannot deny the fact that 99.9% of models released to this date that use horns have been one form of a chaos model or another, and such people will automatically think chaos.

You just need to see that most people will go chaos when they see horns, and trying to change thier mind over the interent on a forum when they don't have to see you, talk to you and can ignore you, you get nowhere. Internet debating to this day really stills gets most people nowhere or further from what they believe so they deny ever arguing.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

there better than the last ones.........thats it really, all this moaning about getting models that look better than the previous models is getting old, if they looked like barney the dinosaur but still looked better than the crap the DE previously had I still couldn't give a shit.

who cares if they look slaneesh, who cares if they have horns, if to your small minds chaos = horns then the problem lies with you, not with the models, personally to me they look further from chaos than the previous dark eldar models ever did.


----------



## Maverike Prime (May 4, 2010)

There's one thing people seem to be forgetting: Slaanesh IS the Eldar. The physical embodiment of everything the Eldar race is capable of with out restraint and control. The Dark Eldar are effectively disciples of Slaanesh with out actually worshiping Slaneesh. They are Eldar who exist with out restraint or control. I don't mind care for the Incubi models myself, but then again I don't much care for the Dark Eldar Models as a whole or any of the Slaanesh models. But I have to admit, there are common design elements that tie two line together.

I mean look at this:









And now look at this:









Now, can you really tell me that those models don't look similar? 

So in closing, do I like the DE Incubi models? Not particularly. However, I do think think they are light years ahead of what was there 6 months ago.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> who cares if they look slaneesh, who cares if they have horns, if to your small minds chaos = horns then the problem lies with you, not with the models, personally to me they look further from chaos than the previous dark eldar models ever did.


now if only everyone could figure this out without us having to tell them a million times.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Maverike Prime said:


> -snip-


Spot, the fuck, on, Maverike.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Maverike Prime said:


> There's one thing people seem to be forgetting: Slaanesh IS the Eldar. The physical embodiment of everything the Eldar race is capable of with out restraint and control. The Dark Eldar are effectively disciples of Slaanesh with out actually worshiping Slaneesh. They are Eldar who exist with out restraint or control. I don't mind care for the Incubi models myself, but then again I don't much care for the Dark Eldar Models as a whole or any of the Slaanesh models. But I have to admit, there are common design elements that tie two line together.
> 
> I mean look at this:
> 
> ...


Slaanesh was created by the Eldar, yes. does that make the D Eldar in any way, shape, or form look like Slaanesh? no, in fact if anything it would be the other way around.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

KingOfCheese said:


> Not to mention the fact that they look waaaaaay too Slaanesh-like.


Correct me if Im wrong, but Slannesh is based off, formed by, and/or Warp version of the DE. So wheres the problem here if they look Slanneshy? He was made from their image. Im just saying...

Everyone screams they look Slaneshy. Not really, Slanneshy looks like DE. Thats the fluff. Get over it.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

KhainiteAssassin:
What does it matter if they look like choas or not?
As long as you like the models thats all that matters.

If other people think they look like chaos, then let them think that.
It shouldn't matter to you anyway if you see them differently.

No point getting your knickers in a knot over it. :wink:


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Warlock in Training said:


> Correct me if Im wrong, but Slannesh is based off, formed by, and/or Warp version of the DE. So wheres the problem here if they look Slanneshy? He was made from their image. Im just saying...


Everyone thinks that every army should look 100% unique in every way, shape and form while still being small minitures that cant hold detail. 

and what they are attempting to say is that the dark eldar incubi are too "chaos like" to be in the dark eldar book. Even though the only reason for that is they have horns.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

KingOfCheese said:


> KhainiteAssassin:
> What does it matter if they look like choas or not?
> As long as you like the models thats all that matters.
> 
> ...


I cant help it that I try so hard for you people so you open your minds to not following the leader of "that looks slaanesh omg get it out of the DE lineup" mind set.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Suggestion: Worry less about what other people think. It has (or at least shouldn't have) any effect on you whatsoever. If you like the models and don't see any link between Chaos and Incubi, then fine. Trying to force people to think differently by making a thread about it on an internet forum isn't going to work.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> I cant help it that I try so hard for you people so you open your minds to not following the leader of "that looks slaanesh omg get it out of the DE lineup" mind set.


Ignore them dude.
They are your models, not theirs.

If somebody on the interwebz thinks differently to you, its not the end of the world.
Half of them are probably trolling anyway, and your taking the bait, hook line and sinker.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Katie Drake said:


> Suggestion: Worry less about what other people think. It has (or at least shouldn't have) any effect on you whatsoever. If you like the models and don't see any link between Chaos and Incubi, then fine. Trying to force people to think differently by making a thread about it on an internet forum isn't going to work.


But Katie, you seem to be missing the point here: This is the INTERNET.
EVERYONE has to agree with you on the Internet, or the universe will implode!


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

I like how the new Incubi models look. I never liked how the other one's (or how pretty much the entire DE range) looked previously. I think the new models are all outstanding, across the range. The Incubi seem fine and dandy to me.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

Oh KA thank you for being the saviour of all of us and take our minds from "following the leader" and opening them to a idea where you are the leader, thank you so much for what you have given us. May this forever be remembered as the day KA released us from our follower-chains to his slave-ish ways.

/sarcasm

honestly KA it's better to live and let live everyone is going to have a different opinion THATS WHY THEY'RE CALLED OPINIONS! I personally think that the new Archon looks like Sauron from the first LotR movie but that is just my view on it (and so help me "enter-specific spiritual entity" if you start coming at me for that I will destroy you through the computer)

ok maybe I wasn't completely done with sarcasm

in end you need to learn that not everyone is going to agree with you, so it is better to just leave it alone and not be angry at people for having a different opinion.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Katie Drake said:


> Suggestion: Worry less about what other people think. It has (or at least shouldn't have) any effect on you whatsoever. If you like the models and don't see any link between Chaos and Incubi, then fine. Trying to force people to think differently by making a thread about it on an internet forum isn't going to work.


Dammit, I was wanting to post this. XD

Anyways, it's not like you aren't making good points here KA, it's just that it's a matter of opinion. People will come up with whatever shit they want to justify their opinion, and even if your opinion is better-justified, it's still only your opinion. Let it go.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Masked Jackal said:


> Dammit, I was wanting to post this. XD
> 
> Anyways, it's not like you aren't making good points here KA, it's just that it's a matter of opinion. People will come up with whatever shit they want to justify their opinion, and even if your opinion is better-justified, it's still only your opinion. Let it go.


Neva, im all for people liking or hating something, but to blatently say x looks like b, gets to me.


----------



## PanzerPig (Apr 15, 2008)

I'd like to say I love the new models, I don't really know if they look to Chaos I just think they look good. I like the deamon look to them and the swords. If most people don't then brilliant, cheap ebay models for me


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> Neva, im all for people liking or hating something, but to blatently say x looks like b, gets to me.


I take it you haven't been around the interwebz for long.
Get used to it dude.

Tip: Dont tell people that something frustrates you. They will troll you and drive you crazy.
Better off letting the conversation die.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Delete Me
Nao


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> Neva, im all for people liking or hating something, but to blatently say x looks like b, gets to me.


I wonder how you can ever talk with anybody in real life, let alone the pit that is the internet, with an attitude like this. Trust me, just leave it alone. In the other thread too. You're starting to sound a lot like a troll, and I'm sure other people are already regarding you as a troll.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Don't like it, Don't buy it.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Fuck me those Incubi don't half look like skinny Chaos Warriors....:laugh:


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Winterous said:


> But Katie, you seem to be missing the point here: This is the INTERNET.
> EVERYONE has to agree with you on the Internet, or the universe will implode!


Hey!
The end of the World is not supposed to be here until next year!

Better not start the disagreement yet:laugh:



Regarding the Incubi I actually liked the old models for them and havent had the new ones physically in my hands yet, so jury is still out to lunch....


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Masked Jackal said:


> I wonder how you can ever talk with anybody in real life, let alone the pit that is the internet, with an attitude like this. Trust me, just leave it alone. In the other thread too. You're starting to sound a lot like a troll, and I'm sure other people are already regarding you as a troll.


Yes yes they have indeed.

As I said I like em I just think they have a chaotic/chaos-like look to them and they are meant too, if they weren't they'd look like hello kitty marines...


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Personally, I think the way they painted the horns there is what's giving off the Chaos vibe. They made it look like actual horns, where they should be decorative. Silver or gold, or some other color would've given the correct look. Granted, they didn't do it in Bleached Bone, but still.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Dark Eldar Always had that Slaanesh Vibe going though. From the colours they sue(lots of purple) to the actual fluff, where they created slaanesh (very rough outline of it, don't backlash me ) to their styles of pleasure through torture and pain. The horns on the Incubi Do look Similar to the Slaanesh GD as instead of smooth horns they are ribbed in the similar fashion, they take similar colours for them too. 

The Trophy racks on their backs too, yes they look like wraithbone as they have the same general shape but at the same time, Chaotic enough to not look like Pure Wraithbone. Yes Chaotic looking. Face it Spikes, Horns and blades sticking out all the place is Chaotic. Civilized races don't do it, Yet Chaos, Orks, Dark Eldar and in a way Tyranids all have lots of spikes and Blades. With Chaos being the most common out of all those in regards models they are going to be linked. 

That Link to Chaos, Plus the purples and pinks they have them painted with Makes them look Like Slaanesh. The Swords are an Ushabti Style but I don't regard them as ripping off Ushabti Swords. That's like Saying the old Incubi Ripped off Fantasy because they had Halberds.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Lord Reevan said:


> Plus the purples and pinks they have them painted with Makes them look Like Slaanesh.


Aye, if they weren't black, purple and pink i don't think the resemblance would be as strong.

Apart from the lilith (is that her name?) model and the bikes, the incubi stood out most for me from the new range. Not big on the poses but i think the models themselves look very nice.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Lord Reevan said:


> Dark Eldar Always had that Slaanesh Vibe going though. From the colours they sue(lots of purple) to the actual fluff, where they created slaanesh (very rough outline of it, don't backlash me ) to their styles of pleasure through torture and pain. The horns on the Incubi Do look Similar to the Slaanesh GD as instead of smooth horns they are ribbed in the similar fashion, they take similar colours for them too.
> 
> The Trophy racks on their backs too, yes they look like wraithbone as they have the same general shape but at the same time, Chaotic enough to not look like Pure Wraithbone. Yes Chaotic looking. Face it Spikes, Horns and blades sticking out all the place is Chaotic. Civilized races don't do it, Yet Chaos, Orks, Dark Eldar and in a way Tyranids all have lots of spikes and Blades. With Chaos being the most common out of all those in regards models they are going to be linked.
> 
> That Link to Chaos, Plus the purples and pinks they have them painted with Makes them look Like Slaanesh. The Swords are an Ushabti Style but I don't regard them as ripping off Ushabti Swords. That's like Saying the old Incubi Ripped off Fantasy because they had Halberds.


Now you see, this is a more compelling arguement, other then "look at the horns, its more chaos then dark elf" arguement Ive been getting everywhere, then people calling me a troll for not completely giving into them and agreeing. THIS is what I was hoping more people on this site would say in arguement of the Incubi looking chaos-like. At the same time, you are both Agreeing and disagreeing with me.

Also Im pretty sure I have said something about the paint a few times, or atleast hoped people had the common sense enough to not judge the models based on the colourscheme that Eavy metal gave these. though from all the "your wrong they look slaaneshy" I have heard argued at me, I have to admit, it looks like Im sadly mistaken on the common sense of 40k players.


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

Lord Reevan said:


> Dark Eldar Always had that Slaanesh Vibe going though. From the colours they sue(lots of purple) to the actual fluff, where they created slaanesh (very rough outline of it, don't backlash me ) to their styles of pleasure through torture and pain. The horns on the Incubi Do look Similar to the Slaanesh GD as instead of smooth horns they are ribbed in the similar fashion, they take similar colours for them too.
> 
> The Trophy racks on their backs too, yes they look like wraithbone as they have the same general shape but at the same time, Chaotic enough to not look like Pure Wraithbone. Yes Chaotic looking. Face it Spikes, Horns and blades sticking out all the place is Chaotic. Civilized races don't do it, Yet Chaos, Orks, Dark Eldar and in a way Tyranids all have lots of spikes and Blades. With Chaos being the most common out of all those in regards models they are going to be linked.
> 
> That Link to Chaos, Plus the purples and pinks they have them painted with Makes them look Like Slaanesh. The Swords are an Ushabti Style but I don't regard them as ripping off Ushabti Swords. That's like Saying the old Incubi Ripped off Fantasy because they had Halberds.


My dark eldar have no purple.
Mostly black and metallic green.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Paint them all bright yellow and get on with your life.
Problem solved.
Can we move on now?


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

KingOfCheese said:


> Paint them all bright yellow and get on with your life.
> Problem solved.
> Can we move on now?


No, we have to beat the horse to death, beat it while it's dead, then bring it back to life so we can beat it to death again.
Don't you know anything?
Dumbass, how dare you try to interpose reason. 
You should be ashamed.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Vrykolas2k said:


> No, we have to beat the horse to death, beat it while it's dead, then bring it back to life so we can beat it to death again.
> Don't you know anything?
> Dumbass, how dare you try to interpose reason.
> You should be ashamed.


----------



## H0RRIDF0RM (Mar 6, 2008)

When I first saw these models I thought more along the lines of Dark Eldar Aspect Warriors. Lithe, full body armor with loin cloth, horned mask that resembles warp daemons, souls gems which I later found out are tormentors.

The sword stances seemed unusual, but not unheard of.

They definately struck me as Dark Eldar and I plan to buy a couple boxes, due some conversions, and paint them up


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

H0RRIDF0RM said:


> When I first saw these models I thought more along the lines of Dark Eldar Aspect Warriors. Lithe, full body armor with loin cloth, horned mask that resembles warp daemons, souls gems which I later found out are tormentors.


Pretty sure that was intentional, they basically ARE Aspect Warriors, just with a different mentality.
Supposedly Drazhar is Arhra, founder of the Striking Scorpions.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Vrykolas2k said:


> My dark eldar have no purple.
> Mostly black and metallic green.


Same with my Dark elves except for blue instead of green. Go alternate Colour schemes!! 



> At the same time, you are both Agreeing and disagreeing with me.


That's because while I do think you have a point in that they shoudl be regarded as individual models, the fact of the matter is that they are basically chaos Eldar. The Schemes for Dark eldar have always been lots of dark colours plus pinks and purples. If 'Eavy Metal did them differently they wouldn't tie in with the entire theme of the army, both past and present. I can see where you're coming from but in all honesty Giving out ot people for comparing models is retarded as fuck. Chaos eldar, Which the dark Eldar pretty much are, need to be a mix of Chaotic looking shizzle and the Eldar Shizzle. I can see both clearly on the incubi from that.

On the posing of the swords They look a lot more like defensive stances, some of them even mid parry. They look good but defensive is not something I'd associate with DE


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Lord Reevan said:


> That's because while I do think you have a point in that they shoudl be regarded as individual models, the fact of the matter is that they are basically chaos Eldar. The Schemes for Dark eldar have always been lots of dark colours plus pinks and purples. If 'Eavy Metal did them differently they wouldn't tie in with the entire theme of the army, both past and present. I can see where you're coming from but in all honesty Giving out ot people for comparing models is retarded as fuck. Chaos eldar, Which the dark Eldar pretty much are, need to be a mix of Chaotic looking shizzle and the Eldar Shizzle. I can see both clearly on the incubi from that.
> 
> On the posing of the swords They look a lot more like defensive stances, some of them even mid parry. They look good but defensive is not something I'd associate with DE


well I personally think that its better to say that Dark Eldar are Evil Eldar, Chaos having the evil look down perfect is why Dark Eldar have similarities to Chaos, it would truly be weird if the dark eldar looked completely unique in every feature, especially at the size of which we have to work with.

As for them looking Defensive, I have to agree with you on that, the incubi poses are definitly not the right kind of dynamic for their races style.


----------



## H0RRIDF0RM (Mar 6, 2008)

Winterous said:


> Pretty sure that was intentional, they basically ARE Aspect Warriors, just with a different mentality.
> Supposedly Drazhar is Arhra, founder of the Striking Scorpions.


Yes you're right. To become Incubi they must hunt down and kill an Eldar Aspect Warrior take his soulstone, and corrupt it so that the Aspect Warriors soul is trapped in agony forever.


----------

